# Baileys Outshine....



## georgiegirl (11 September 2014)

Whats peoples experiences of it?

My horse is a good doer but Im wanting to feed something for a bit of 'bloom' and muscle development rather than weight gain  - horse in question has had a long lay off from 'proper' work over the past 15 months due to injury and Ive spent the past six months bringing her slowly back into work with dressage and light hacking etc just from grass and the odd munch of hay when she comes in. Now I want to crack on again with 'moderate' workload compared to what we have been doing ie decent hilly hacking, a bit of BS and the aim is to get back fully fighting fit for eventing next season....

Is it definately 'non heating'??

Or if anyone else has any other suggestions Im all ears 

Shes 16hh and around 570kgs (chunky irish!) and Ive recently over the past few weeks have began giving her feed again simply in the form of a stubbs scoop of hi fi mollasses free, a cup full of topspec light and some magnesium. She gets a small net of haylage when she comes in to be ridden but is currently out 24/7 at grass.

Do I go for the outshine or go up to the full dose on the topspec which given her size should be roughly 2 full cups a day?


----------



## martlin (11 September 2014)

Outshine is a high oil feed, not too sure how that would help muscle development, tbh as it's protein you need for that. It will, however, have beneficial effect on coat and general ''bloom''.


----------



## Primitive Pony (12 September 2014)

You could try spirulina. Which is basically powdered algae, but it's a super food, very nutritious and full of protein and vitamins, great for muscles - feed a very small pinch to start with so they get used to the taste, which is quite strong -and a bag will last for ages so works out very cheaply. Various health food shops sell it but also a couple of equine ones like Thunderbrook if memory serves correctly.


----------



## abracadabra (12 September 2014)

my experience...it''s more expensive than it's worth, iykwim.


----------



## thatsmygirl (12 September 2014)

What about micro linseed? Outshine is very over priced and is basically high oil and linseed has the right amounts of omega 3,6,9 oils and is great for coat shine and far cheaper. Charnwood is the cheapest I think


----------



## dianchi (12 September 2014)

Personally look at Spirulina, its the active ingredient in equimyotop - and is about 1/5 of the price.

you can see a difference within a month and will cost you £10


----------



## Darkwater (13 September 2014)

ERS pellets?


----------



## sonjafoers (14 September 2014)

I've used Outshine for years and love it, however I only feed it for coat shine as it's far superior to anything else I've tried for this purpose, including micronised linseed, straight oils etc. The only thing that comes close in terms of dapples/shine is Feedmarks Equidermis Plus.

I wouldn't feed it for muscle development as imo it's not very successful, EquiJewel is far superior for this but not as good for coat 'bloom'. I've also tried Equitop Myoplast in the past and after 2 tubs didn't see much improvement in terms of muscle development.

I like TopSpec Comprehensive, my horses always looked good on it and when worked properly muscled up beautifully. I think the working bit is the key because when I sent one to my instructor for 2 weeks schooling she came back so muscled I couldn't believe it (on TopSpec and nothing else) but it's not something I'm able to achieve as I don't work her as correctly as my instructor did. I wish I had the talent!!

I would be careful about feeding Outshine to something overweight, it really does pile the weight on as it's just fat! On Bailey's recommendation I only feed about 100g a day to my fatty which is way below the recommended amount but it is enough to make her gleam.


----------

